# Help!! NECI or WCI???



## beccas7 (Mar 3, 2002)

Hi, If someone can help me, I would really appreciate it. I am going to start school next fall, and until recently, was 99% sure on going to Western Culinary Institute. However, I have spoken with a few graduates from WCI and got some disappointing info. So, I started looking around again, and came across NECI. I've heard some wonderful things about this school, and was wondering if anyone knows anything about NECI in the British Virgin Islands. Another question is, WCI is accredited by the ACF and NECI by the ACCSCT. What are the differences in accreditations? Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## justme597 (Mar 2, 2002)

Hey There! I'm having the same exact problem you're having right now! I was 99% sure about going to WCI this fall, but than i heard some stuff both good and bad and now I can't make up my mind on where I would like to go!! lol! I feel your pain! haha!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

NECI in the Brithish Virgin Islands?! I haven't heard about this. I am a NECI (New England Culinary Institute) graduate. If this is the school you are talking about let me know, and I will gladly give you the low-down. I loved the school!


----------

